# Playlists



## rockhome (Dec 21, 2005)

What about being able to put shows into a playlist so that they play one after the other?

I travel a lot, so I wind up watching shows one after the other, it would be nice to be able to create a playlist that would play several shows in a row. That way, it would be more liek I am watching TV my way.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Often asked for feature.


----------

